# Comparing critter keepers...



## julem35

Ok, i have been looking at buying those plastic little critter keepers in one of the larger dimentions( they come up tp abt 4 gal). Petsmart and petco each have versions of these. I will use them to hold baby fish or bbs. I wil post links to both of the critter keepers but my main question is: Has anyone tried either of these and how did you like them? I am leaning towards the petco one becuz its on sale,but if any1 has anything to say then that wud b rly cool. Both tanks have the exact same dimentins and normally the same price. I am on my ipod rite now so i cant post the links but will once i get to my computer in a second.:fish:

OK the links are: 

Petco Pet Keeper: http://www.petco.com/product/12031/PETCO-Pet-Keeper-for-Aquarium-Fish.aspx

Petsmart Critter Keeper: http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2752730


----------



## Revolution1221

heres the faunariums some of the best quality ones ive seen and really inexpensive from what ive seen. http://www.pangeareptile.com/store/exo-terra-faunarium-kritter-keeper-large.html also check out the breeding boxes they have. basically the same thing as a kritter keeper just a little more expensive and a lot nicer quality http://www.pangeareptile.com/store/exo-terra-breeder-box-kritter-keeper.html you arn't going to find a cheaper price on kritter keepers than you will on pangea.


----------



## Revolution1221

not to mention i dont like to support petco and petsmart brand name products they are usually really cheaply made. i always get the lee's brand kritter keepers and the faunariums.


----------



## julem35

Thanks, I'm checking out the links now!

EDIT:
They look great I may just have to get one.

basically I am just looking for something small to keep the goldfish and/or guppy fry in until they are larger other than the .5 gal Tupperware bowl I found on such short notice..... So anything anyone has to offer that could work as well or better than these wud be great. I have a feeling I may end up with the faunariums


----------



## emc7

Those gladware plastic containers they sell for food are fish safe and stackable. You can clean them in the dishwasher and reuse. I use them for microworms and people have brought me fry in them. 

They aren't long lasting, I toss them when they start to lose their shape in about a year. So a glass tank would be cheaper over the long haul, but for a quick container you can get at the grocery store, they are pretty good.

Plastic shoeboxes that hold about 1 gallon are the other common 'make do' aquarium, usually for killie or cory eggs.


----------



## julem35

Cool, thats what I have them in now!:fish:


----------



## julem35

I have decided on getting the Critter Keeper by Lee. On Amazon, for $16.54 I will be getting a Large (14.5 x 8.8 x 9.8 inches), a medium (11.75" L X 7.75" W X 8" H) and an extra large( which is around 5gal)
Does this sound like a good buy?:fish:

Thanks for all the suggestions!



Julia


----------



## Revolution1221

ive always found the breeding nets great for growing out fry. it doesn't take them very long to reach a big enough size to go back in the main tank. they just hang on the edge of the tank and the fry are safe from the parents. they dont allow to good of water flow so every once and a while i would pull the net up mostly out of the water and then let it sink back down so new water comes in.


----------



## julem35

I have some of those, but i also plan to use the xtra large for a hospital tank, the large for fry(goldfish or guppies) and the medium for a birthing tank for my female guppies. Breeding nets are good for frywhen u dont have the jumping otocinclus i have. He will spring into the nets or ripp a hole in it to eat the youngins. But i do have a plastic floating fry area that works.


----------



## Revolution1221

a 10 gallon is much cheaper usually between $10-$13 and you will get much more space and it will be easier to maintain.


----------



## TheOldSalt

I don't know about your local Walmart, but mine currently has 12-gallon clear plastic containers on sale for $4.44, and they make pretty good fish tanks.


----------



## julem35

Oh i wish i could have another bigish tank but right now i dont have the space and my mom wont let me get anything larger than around 5 gallons. No doubt in my mind that i will remember this when i get permission for something larger!! You guys have been so helpful and i cant thank you enough.


----------



## Revolution1221

good thing u didn't go with the petsmart ones. i had to buy one today when my crested geckos arrived and the top is very loose and floppy it comes off pretty easy(not that it matters much when its being used for fish) the nice thing about it is the top door comes open nice and smooth which may or may not be a good thing.


----------



## julem35

Oh good,i was gonna go pick up the Lees tubs today but my petco stopped carrying them. Off to petazon.com for mee!! Its basically amazon but for pets, i discovered it today, its pretty cool.


----------



## julem35

I have bought a3 gal a 5 gal and an 8 gal of acrylic keepers, they look rly good, when they are done cycling and i put the fish in ill put pictures


----------

